# Melamine laurel design by Thunder Group help



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi when we bought our MH I invested in some lovely melamine from Brownhills, unfortunately one of the plates has got damaged (Hubby decided to try to warm it :roll: ) anyway it seems Brownhills no longer stock this range.

I have ploughed the internet and can only find the items on USA websites so if anyone can help or has seen this range anywhere in the UK, I would really appreciate any help. I have been so pleased with this particular melamine even the mugs that I would like to buy a new complete four piece set.

This is the item description Thunder Group 3D Laurel Melamine Servingware.................and it looks like this http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate.do?dest=5&item=384884

I just can't find anywhere in the UK that seems to stock this range.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

We called in to Webbs, near Reading today and they had something very similar on the shelves. They had oval plates, mugs and bowls with an olive embossed design. They were all cream, not dark green on the outside as on that website. I don't know what brand they are, but *very* similar to what you want I think.

Webbs also at Warminster.

hth

Harvey


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Harvey they sound exactly the same as mine many thanks..............ours don't have green on the outside either, to be honest I hadn't noticed that on the website.

The olives are embossed so they will be the ones. I will see if I can contact the company or if they have a online shop.

Once again many thanks for your help.

Nette

PS are Webbs a MH dealers or a shop...........just googled but didn't find them first time so will try again.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Amazon. com have them - they are stunningly expensive however eg A salad plate for $71 !

I've ordered books from Amazon. com and never had to pay customs charges or anything. One plate should be cheap to post too. The ordering system is exactly the same as for Amazon.co.uk

G


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Amazon. com have them - they are stunningly expensive however eg A salad plate for $71 !
> 
> I've ordered books from Amazon. com and never had to pay customs charges or anything. One plate should be cheap to post too. The ordering system is exactly the same as for Amazon.co.uk
> 
> G


Hi G I saw something on Amazon last night, but to be honest I couldn't really make head nor tail of it I use Amazon for books too but it said something about an external site etc.

Just looked at the on line shop for Webbs but they aren't listed on the website itself, so all I can do is drop them an email to see if they can be bought etc I know when I bought the set it wasn't the cheapest you could get but I don't think it was mega expensive and it is a lovely quality in comparison to some I have seen in caravan shops.

I was hoping Mavis would pick up on the thread and find them online for me :wink: as she is usually really good at finding things............Mavis where are you ?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I think I've seen them at our local caravan accessory shop Nette.

I'll give "little Derek", the really helpful lad who works there a ring in the morning.

If you hear no more he hasn't got them, otherwise I could pick one up for you and send it.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Briarose said:


> Hi G I saw something on Amazon last night, but to be honest I couldn't really make head nor tail of it I use Amazon for books too but it said something about an external site etc.


NB Amazon.com is the American Amazon site and not the one you will usually order books from, which is Amazon.co.uk.

They do however take orders just like the UK one ( and the French and German Amazon sites who take orders for Aires and Bordatlas guides from UK residents)

G


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> I think I've seen them at our local caravan accessory shop Nette.
> 
> I'll give "little Derek", the really helpful lad who works there a ring in the morning.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave thats really kind of you...............thankyou. Seems funny that other caravan shops etc have them and yet I can't buy them easily around here or on line.

G will take another look


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You have a disappointing PM Nette.

Sorry - I tried!    

Dave


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Try 'phoning Webbs, main site here:--

http://www.webbsmotorcaravans.co.uk/contact-us/

and ask for the 'phone number for their Reading branch: that is where I saw them on the shelf. There is someone on site in the accessory shop at Reading: they may be able to post an item to you. The oval plates were about a fiver don't remember about the bowls.

The Reading site has recently been taken over from Lowdhams Leisure and I did see one item, a clip on drainer, that had a Lowdhams price sticker on it so it is possible that the melamine items are also left over Lowdhams stock ................. maybe. anyway I am sure the Webbs staff will be able to help.

btw it is a real co-incidence that having never visited the Webb's Reading branch before we should go there, see the very nice 'embossed' melamine, and then the same day, see your enquiry .......................mind you, there are more 'non-coincidences than coincidences! 

Oh! Angela has just said that they had two different size oval plates.

Harvey


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

ingram said:


> Try 'phoning Webbs, main site here:--
> 
> http://www.webbsmotorcaravans.co.uk/contact-us/
> 
> ...


Thanks again to everyone that is trying to help me I really do appreciate it......Harvey I will phone them tomorrow, the price may indicate that they are the same product I can't remember how much they were when I bought them, but I decided they were worth the money as I really liked them. The other funny coincidence is that my best friend (Sonesta on here) as the same set.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Nette,

I bought mine from Transleisure when they were still in business and I remember you saying how much you liked mine when you first saw them. Funny how we usually like the same things isn't it? Do you remember the wallpaper last year LOL? Anyway, if you haven't yet managed to locate a stockist I have been doing my Google detective work on your behalf and have found a website that has the Olive melamine set and here is a link to it http://www.attwoolls.co.uk/index2.p...t&page=shop.browse&category_id=122&Itemid=105

I hope you manage to find what you are looking for. 

Sue


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Sonesta said:


> Hi Nette,
> 
> I bought mine from Transleisure when they were still in business and I remember you saying how much you liked mine when you first saw them. Funny how we usually like the same things isn't it? Do you remember the wallpaper last year LOL? Anyway, if you haven't yet managed to locate a stockist I have been doing my Google detective work on your behalf and have found a website that has the Olive melamine set and here is a link to it http://www.attwoolls.co.uk/index2.p...t&page=shop.browse&category_id=122&Itemid=105
> 
> ...


Thanks Sue that website didn't come up at all when I was Googling the other night :lol: I had come on line early to get the number for the website that Harvey has given me........but I will try the online ordering first and see if they do have them.

I thought you got your set at Brownhills ? when you got Winnie number two.

Nette

PS have you seen who it says makes the set on that website :wink: From Grove Products !


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Nette,

Yes you are correct I did get mine when I bought Winnie Mk2 but from Transleisure. Brownhills did also stock them at the time too but their prices were higher than Transleisure and they did not have the full range in stock either. I may have bought a couple of mugs at brownhills due to Transleisure selling out of them but that basically was all I bought.

Oh how I enjoyed buying all the new things for Winnie Mk2 and even now 2 years on I just love buying all the motorhome gadgets and accessories for her. 

Next week she is going in for some warranty work and her habitation and cab service and then she will be all ready and waiting to go away somewhere for a few days once we get these next few busy weeks over!Oooh I can't wait for the 6 week holidays to end so that life is less hectic and with any luck we can all get away someplace together and just chill.  

Sue


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

All the bits and bobs I need ordered and on the way.............many thanks to each and everyone of you for all your help.

I can't wait either for the six weeks to be over and every day that passes by now I just get a bit more on a countdown than ever. Just can't wait until the MH is being reversed off the drive LOL its funny but I can't ever get used to saying Bertie it is always the MH LOL...........whereas WInnie comes naturally.


----------

